# Honda Jazz released



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2009)

*Honda Jazz is here at Rs 743,000*

The Honda Jazz has hit the roads.

Honda Siel Cars India, leading manufacturer of premium cars in India, has finally made its entrance into the country's competitive compact car segment, with the launch of the Honda Jazz, an upmarket super hatchback model.

The Jazz, launched in Japan in 2001, and now available in over 130 countries, has sold over 2.8 million units worldwide.

Three variants of the Jazz are available: the standard Jazz, the Jazz Mode, and the Jazz Active.

The bookings for the car will start immediately at Honda's 105 distribution facilities across India.

In Mumbai, Jazz standard will cost Rs 7.43 lakh (Rs 743,000), Jazz Mode Rs 773,000 (Rs 773,000) and Jazz Active Rs 778,000 (Rs 778,000).

*business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/jun/11/slide-show-1-honda-jazz-is-here-at-rs-743000.htm

Rs.7.43L for a hatchback!!! has Honda gone freaking mad? Who's going to buy that? Better to buy the new Honda City by spending a little bit more. My City ZX bought in Sept'08 was cheaper than the base version of the Jazz at Rs. 7.33L (all inclusive).


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2009)

too costly man...7lac+ is too much...its size is that of i20....lets wait for any big price cut...right now i20 is much better choice


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

sux


----------



## Coool (Jun 11, 2009)

toooooo costly..


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 11, 2009)

Itz vry costly...much more better cars out there 2 buy than jazz


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2009)

Technology wise it's the best among hatchbacks. However, if it reduces the price by around Rs.50k, then I think it will be a much better hit.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 11, 2009)

its drawback is that it is 1200cc car but has excellent facilities


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 11, 2009)

7.5 lak for a 1.2L car....holy ****
and by the looks, it seems like a reed b/w i20 and estilo.

and this 7.4L is the base model's price. full options costs another fortune.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 11, 2009)

Its pricing reminds me of Apple products!


----------



## abhi1301 (Jun 11, 2009)

digitized said:


> Technology wise it's the best among hatchbacks. However, if it reduces the price by around Rs.50k, then I think it will be a much better hit.



OTR 8.25 in B'lore .. that's just a 50K less from City base model a 50K won't make mucha difference



way2jatin said:


> its drawback is that it is 1200cc car but has excellent facilities



BULL***T exellent features an audio sys that does not have USB and is designed in a way that aftermarket change is dammmn tough, No alloys on, no climate control . this car suxxx man, also I read in a review that it's not a highway car , shits @ 130+ so wats good about it , for city drives maruti 800 is also good enough @ price of it's taxes only 




amitabhishek said:


> Its pricing reminds me of Apple products!



I bet, they are much fairly priced ..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2009)

i think there are hidden diamonds under the sear covers


----------



## krates (Jun 12, 2009)

^^^ i am gonna steal them from the showroom


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

Am I the only one who found it ugly?

Hyundai i20 Asta (o) looks sexy, is more than 1.5lac cheaper and offers everything what Jazz has to offer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2009)

Insanely expensive for a hatchback. Compare this to a sedan like Swift D'zire Diesel.

PS: Nano FTW!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2009)

Insanely expensive for a hatchback. Compare this to a sedan like Swift D'zire Diesel.

PS: Nano FTW!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2009)

I find another drawback, i.e. no alloy wheels. Their costs are separate. Also no USB and bluetooth connectivity in the car stereo. They should seriously think of a major price cut, otherwise it will be a major setback for HSCI.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)

too pricey.......thats also in slowdown...rarely ppl will go for it.......!!!
But honda is a big name......also i like the name......jazz!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the Jazz:

*www.dancewithshadows.com/autoindia/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/honda-jazz-india-photo.jpg

*www.zcars.com.au/images/2008-honda-jazz-pictures1.jpg

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_rd0_KdrRxb0/SfkWFFIULnI/AAAAAAAAAnQ/z5PJiPj9A9Y/s320/honda-jazz-5.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 12, 2009)

its an amazing car but its a premium hatchback,more of a competition to the skoda hatchback...damn...i wish they had reduced the price though...too high..u can buy a sedan for that price,


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

hehe. it's lot cheaper when compared to Fiat 500 that is available for 15L (small car)


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

^ Can you please define the term 'premium hatchback'?

I think it is rather an 'overpriced hatchback'.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 12, 2009)

^ very true... its not like something special. its just a hachback car.. overpriced
simply bcoz its a Honda.. doesnt mean it is out of this world or something 

i wont recommend this car.. I dont like Maruti but still in hachback nothing beats Swift Diesel right now. its just too good bcoz of the fiat engine 


desiibond said:


> hehe. it's lot cheaper when compared to Fiat 500 that is available for 15L (small car)


Fiat 500 is a special edition limited car, thats fully customised to customer needs.. but again 15lacs is too high.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 12, 2009)

Why do we always have to be casted in mould ? Like those of Indicas,Santros,Altos,Swift,Palios etc. Aren't there enough already that one can make a complete dictionary with el all. From A for Altos to Z for Zing.

  How Boring ? Just when i rejocied with Fabia Coloring the Hatch market Honda just blew their victory trumpet with Jazz.

  Shoot the Price ! Its not always everything.Do consider that Hatchbacks are convinent in City.Who needs extra boot to always carry a around in the city ?

  Fabias and recently the jewel in Hachback market ,mark me as i Say "Indian",Jazz is all about having something decent in a good taste.And moreso for a people for whom should we say have cash in spades.

   When the Indian market is maturing lets accept it with open arms.After all there are all sort of customers and not only those whom we stubbly put as price conscious.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2009)

it looks too good, but isnt it overdone for a mere 1.2L engine?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2009)

@freshseasons- The whine is not about the Jazz being a hatchback. Give me a hatchback with a 1.6L engine,awesome mileage, top of the line accessories and we are game. But a normal hatchback with nothing to brag about features isnt much of a winner. Sure the Honda provides the best security for the mid-high end segment, but in all other aspects its just another car totally not justifiable to its price. The Fabio is pricey too but comes with everything in the box.


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 13, 2009)

This is a premium hatchback, the price is obvious.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 13, 2009)

the machine looks splendid as is other honda cars..


honda always comes some wht at hefty proce tag..

more over the price is due to strong yen vs dollar....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2009)

wat good is the looks if it dun even have enuf power. It shudve atleast the power of getz or swift with some 1.4L or greater engine.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2009)

In US, the Honda Fit base model with manual transmission (Jazz here) costs $14750 ex-showroom. Considering the US dollar at Rs.47, it comes to around Rs.6.93L. But it has a 1.5L engine. We are only having 1.2L engine and no alloy wheels. But this is just an observation.

Yesterday night in NDTV in the car and bike show, they were reviewing the Jazz and it was looking good, much better than the other hatchbacks. However the upcoming Fiat Grande Punto also looks good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 15, 2009)

^ The Fiat Punto is friggin' awesome! But sadly the Indian Punto will be a watered-down version of its European counterpart.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 15, 2009)

ico said:


> Am I the only one who found it ugly?
> 
> Hyundai i20 Asta (o) looks sexy, is more than 1.5lac cheaper and offers everything what Jazz has to offer.



haan haan kyonki yeh gaddi tere pass hai


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hehe. it's lot cheaper when compared to Fiat 500 that is available for 15L (small car)


 
Lol...true but then Fiat is directly imported...so it comes in with all the import duties... ..No excuse for jazz because it was manufactured in india...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 15, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ Can you please define the term 'premium hatchback'?
> 
> I think it is rather an 'overpriced hatchback'.


 
I totally agree....its way too expensive...actually this trend was brought by skoda's hatchback fabia from which they came up with the term premium hatchback which i assume means it has many top features which u seemed to get in premium cars & by this it doesn't mean that its performance is good..infact swift still rules in this segment..its just the luxury they give inside from which they have come up with the term premium hatchback....For eg the just now released Ritz is also a premium hatchback acc to suzuki...but honestly hardly will people buy this car...indian consumers don't give a crap about how luxurious it is & to be honest Hyundai's i10 & i20 would kick its ass anyday...it makes more sense to get an i20 than jazz...more space,luxurious,design-erm..both are good & i20 is a better performer...


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 15, 2009)

The only and perhaps the most important thing going against Jazz is its 1.2L engine.
   Seriously how do you define premium segment when you cannot give decent the norm 1.6 engine.
   Oil guzzlers is and what we call true premium segment vehicles.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 15, 2009)

^ It develops 90PS of power from a 1200cc engine. Other small cars produce lesser from bigger engines.


----------



## eveready (Jun 20, 2009)

yes its a nice car


----------



## alexson115 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing  

pret personnel


----------

